# Promotional Items (Sticker & Bookmarks)



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello everyone

I need everyone's professional opinion as a seller and as a customer.

I'm launching my T shirts like 2-3 months from now and of course on I'm doing this on a shoe string budget. 

I'm including the following in the customers order.

1. Business size hangtags with one metal novelty 
eyelet punched into the hangtag ( This only cost 
me $0.04 per piece) with wax cotton cord included 
for hanging the hangtag.

2. Stickers for $0.07 a piece

3. Book marks for $0.03 a piece

The hangtags and stickers I'm definitely doing considering it would add a touch the customers order.

But I'm in question of doing the book marks, I'm not sure if its worth pursuing on creating the book marks.

This is the supplier that's offers the bookmarks.
Bookmark - GotPrint

Any feedback on the above would be very appreciative.


----------



## CVL Ink (Oct 4, 2008)

Is a bookmark relevant to your clothing line? If not I think the money might be better spent on something else like bigger stickers or nicer hangtags, or better packaging.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Agreed with Dan - a bookmark wouldn't really make sense unless it was relevant to your clothing line, unless of course you are able to find a creative way to transform it into a useful form of advertising... something along the lines of a small flyer?


----------



## RBC est. 07 (Feb 13, 2009)

That sounds like a waste of money to me


----------



## DJ_Constable (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey...I think you should get badges with your Logo or design on and just send out 1 free badge with every order. Its worth a shot I think.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

DJ_Constable said:


> Hey...I think you should get badges with your Logo or design on and just send out 1 free badge with every order. Its worth a shot I think.


That's something to think about, but i'm a bit not clear on this badge. Are you referring to a police badge that you carry in your wallet or a badge that has a pin behind the item that can be stuck unto a garment ?


----------



## DJ_Constable (Feb 21, 2009)

Pin Badge lol. We call them badges over in the UK lol. But yea...Pin Badges. There really cheap to. Thats what im going to do once I get a few of my designs printed. Just got to overcome my problems with my images first.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Bookmarks? For goodness sake you're selling shirts and not books.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

If your customers are booklovers, then bookmarks are also OK. But then, the hangtags could be used as booksmarks as well, right? The badge button pin idea is also good. Seems to me that those are a lot of freebies for a single shirt order; may or may not be good. It's like Seth Godin's "Free Prize Inside". Why not vary it, like some orders will have a button badge pin, some will have stickers, etc.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

vctradingcubao said:


> If your customers are booklovers, then bookmarks are also OK. But then, the hangtags could be used as booksmarks as well, right? The badge button pin idea is also good. Seems to me that those are a lot of freebies for a single shirt order; may or may not be good. It's like Seth Godin's "Free Prize Inside". Why not vary it, like some orders will have a button badge pin, some will have stickers, etc.


Come to think of it, I was thinking of key chains but I see them as bookmarks. Key chain in my opinions are items that hardly would not be seened, rather they be in someone's pocket or purse..With a sticker, you can stick them on anywhere as a way to promote your item which can definitely be visible.

Bookmarks are not a good idea. As my line is brand new, I will stick with stickers and way down the road as the line generates a good amount of money, I will do key chains for trade shows to give away as a promotional item.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

bottle openers keychains... you can get them for about .50 a piece
then stickers
then a cool plastic business card that they will end up holding on too....since its different and sturdy


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Die Cut Business Cards: What Shape Is Your Card In? Specialty Items


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

237am said:


> bottle openers keychains... you can get them for about .50 a piece
> then stickers
> then a cool plastic business card that they will end up holding on too....since its different and sturdy



Bottle opener keychains...... Nice idea....Thanks
and the plastic business cards are not bad either, something to think about.

Do you you know of a place or places where I can get them for .50 a piece?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

Lasered Arc Bottle Opener Keychain

Plastic Business Card Printing: Durable Cards from PrintPlace.com plastic cards if you dont want frosted...but full color on both sides

Plastic Cards 30mil Clear frosted... i think i'm gonna order these


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

I would definitly toss the bookmark idea. It would be better to move the money you were going to spend on book marks into more advertising or other things like that, but make sure that it goes along with your clothing and brand name.


----------



## geniuz ink (Feb 26, 2009)

Definitely toss the bumper sticker idea. Get something relevant and save your money for higher quality shirts or tags. Maybe even postcards that you pass out they are better then a bumper sticker. I am ordering stickers and packaging with my shirts they are a nice design. The business cards seem like a good idea I'm getting plastic for my design card not my clothing company.

Cheers


----------



## Plug It! (Oct 4, 2008)

237am said:


> Lasered Arc Bottle Opener Keychain
> 
> Plastic Business Card Printing: Durable Cards from PrintPlace.com plastic cards if you dont want frosted...but full color on both sides
> 
> Plastic Cards 30mil Clear frosted... i think i'm gonna order these


Have you or anybody else used that company for the bottle opener keychains? They seem like their ordering process has a few extra, unnecessary steps that are kind of throwing up red flags...


----------



## Mocha Tees (Dec 9, 2008)

i loove this thread because i love promotional items..
I happen to like the bookmark idea..if ur line of shirts is geared towards women, why not have bookmarks with your info & pix of your shirts etc on there...i have been to many events, u get a gift bag full of goodies and its all labeled with your bizness on there..it can be peppermint wrapper with your bizness name on there, book of matches, candles, whateva..with your name on there that is the whole point, i thought..
and i went to the site u are ordering the bookmarks form
the prices are excellent..i have been using vista print & have been very satisfied with them...but i will definitely try out this company
good luck to u!


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

Plug It! said:


> Have you or anybody else used that company for the bottle opener keychains? They seem like their ordering process has a few extra, unnecessary steps that are kind of throwing up red flags...



i havent used them.. i just came across them when i was searching for promo items

i used print place for my plastic cards and sticker robot for my stickers....


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

What do you guys think about using buttons and magnets for promotion?


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

You could try these key fobs as a hang tag. 
2 part acrylic with printed paper insert.

Jim


----------



## Plug It! (Oct 4, 2008)

237am said:


> i havent used them.. i just came across them when i was searching for promo items
> 
> i used print place for my plastic cards and sticker robot for my stickers....



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Plug It! (Oct 4, 2008)

GraduateClothing said:


> What do you guys think about using buttons and magnets for promotion?


I think items like pens, keychains, magnets, lighters, bottle openers, etc...are very good promotion. Those are things people use on a daily basis and will constantly be reminded of your brand...

The only thing that doesn't stay in constant use is magnets...but if people stick them on their fridge door, and then use that everyday.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

spend your money on higher quality business cards.......


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

237am said:


> spend your money on higher quality business cards.......


The thing about business cards is that it doesn't make sense to send a business card to every single person who orders a shirt from your website. A business card implies some sort of business relationship, as a form of contact for future business ventures or something of that nature.

In my opinion, regular customers would appreciate promotional items more than business cards.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

they don't have to have your info on them...just some good graphics and your website.....

2500 business cards/info cards will stay around longer than flyers/etc....

if the card is unique, they will keep it and show it off..... i still see my metals cards i did back in 2002 floating around from time to time.....


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

I am doing a window decal as a hangtag. I will stick the clear decal on white unprinted hang tag material. There is a company that does Static cling decals and window decals with a reusable sticky side. In my packaging, I will include a little note that the hang tag is actually a window decal that can be placed in car windows, on computers, phones, blackberries, etc. I found a place where you can get them from 25 cents to 78 cents depending on the quantity and quality that you want.

Of course, I am using a much larger size for readability so the price will hover around 60 cents each because I am ordering a lot.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Instead of bookmarks...

What about getting your business logo/info on 1 inch magnets buttons. The person can "use them to stick" thing up on the fridge. They are small but useful.


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah that could work... i asked that a few posts up. Thinking about it, I think if you send out a sticker with every order people will be happy. The bonus with stickers are that someone might put them on their stuff and other people will see the sticker and ask about it.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

GraduateClothing said:


> yeah that could work... i asked that a few posts up. Thinking about it, I think if you send out a sticker with every order people will be happy. The bonus with stickers are that someone might put them on their stuff and other people will see the sticker and ask about it.


I send out a few small stickers (2"x2" full color paper) with every order. I haven't heard back from anybody yet (been in business less than two months), but I'm assuming that people digg it!


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm a fan of stickers, a nice branded one then a small graphical one. Magnets and decals are nice additions too. 

Stuff like pens, small branded tools or whatever seem to be a bit higher end, I'd offer these free with higher purchases. Can't hurt to suck people in to ordering more with a free gift.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I think you should have to spend on custom stickers which are useful as well custom bumper stickers.


----------

